# Horse Fights



## chrispy

While randomly browsing, I came across yet another horrible type of abuse against animals: Stallion Fights.

A mare in season is staked out in a ring while two stallions fight over her. Like cockfighting or dogfighting -- this is horrendous.

Has anyone in this forum every encountered this? I didn't find it in my Forum search. I'm posting some URLS. Don't click unless you can handle some nasty pics and video.

Tournament of blood: The sheer horror of horse-fighting | Mail Online

HORSES FIGHTING TO THE DEATH in a MUSLIM festival tradition Bare Naked Islam's Weblog


----------



## ridergirl23

This has always made me angry. if people want to stab and shoot themselves and fight with eachothe then go the hell ahead, personally, if you want to stab eachother or punch eachother i dont care if both of them want to fight, but when they make animals fight eachother? i swear to god i would hurt every single person their if i had half a chance. this kinda stuff really makes me mad


----------



## Phantomcolt18

UGH I HATE THIS STUFF SOO MUCH!!!!! it's not fair to the animals at all why do people get pleasure from seeing animals kill each other it's horrible!!!!! i really wish that one day the horses would be like wait a second and stop then jump the fence and attack everyone in the crowd...that would show them.


----------



## kevinshorses

Doesn't seem like alot of damage is being done to me. They don't fight to the death they just fight untill one horse gets chased out of the pen. It's not my cup of tea but it's also not in my sphere of influence so I see no reason to get upset about it.


----------



## ptvintage

The horses get beaten up pretty bad, including the mare used to provoke the stallions. The article mentioned broken legs and crushed faces, although I read it like an hour ago so I don't remember exactly. Then afterward, they cook the horse and serve it to the crowd...

It's cruel, but it's run by criminal organizations who wouldn't stop even if it was illegal; they don't care if they are breaking the law.

It's sad  the world isn't always a pretty place.


----------



## jiblethead

I won;t say to much, because if I do then I'll start ranting and who knows what will happen then. Stupid, stupid. They should make humans fight to the death if they want to see something like that.


----------



## wannahorse22

Yeah,its horribly gross and cruel, but the world is full of idiots. Gotta get used to it.


----------



## kevinshorses

ptvintage said:


> The horses get beaten up pretty bad, including the mare used to provoke the stallions. The article mentioned broken legs and crushed faces, although I read it like an hour ago so I don't remember exactly. Then afterward, they cook the horse and serve it to the crowd...
> 
> It's cruel, but it's run by criminal organizations who wouldn't stop even if it was illegal; they don't care if they are breaking the law.
> 
> It's sad  the world isn't always a pretty place.


Most of the world eats horse meat so I don't see a problem with that. There also may very well be smashed faces and broken legs but don't you think if that was a common occurance they would have put some evidence of it in their propoganda. The only words I could understand in the video was Humane Society and PETA and that was about all I needed to hear. 

I would guess that A> This doesn't happen on a frequent basis.
B> The damage done is exagerated.

I don't think it's right but it's not in my power to stop it so I'll work on something else.


----------



## ptvintage

I agree with you kevinshorses. 

And it's just the thought of cutting up a horse right on the ground and cooking it that grosses me out, not the fact they eat the horse meat. I'd be grossed out no matter what animal they cut up and ate, and I love me some meat.


----------



## kevinshorses

Once it's killed it really doesn't matter where they cut it up the animal is far past feeling it.


----------



## ptvintage

Yes, I know they don't feel it. It is gross to watch the cutting up of flesh, with blood everywhere, and flies all around. I was not a fan of the Saw movies, I don't enjoy watching gore. I don't know how more specific I can get.


----------



## churumbeque

kevinshorses said:


> Doesn't seem like alot of damage is being done to me. They don't fight to the death they just fight untill one horse gets chased out of the pen. It's not my cup of tea but it's also not in my sphere of influence so I see no reason to get upset about it.


If you read the article is said they fight to the death or killed by the owner because they cannot afford vet care. Not sure why you would think this is ok?


----------



## Honeysuga

Because he does and it is his opinion. I doubt he is going to go and fight his own valuable livestock so there should really be no problem with his opinion.

I think it is barbaric, ignorant, and sickening like all other animal mutilation sports such as dog and cock fighting, bull fighting, steer tripping and horse tripping, ect...


----------



## sandy2u1

I think it is a horrible thing to do to all the horses involved. As kevin mentioned though, it's not something we can do anything about. I wish there was something that could be done though. The worse thing is, all those kids out there watching and cheering is an assurance that it will go on for generations to come.


----------



## Mickey4793

Well, I think watching that kind of thing for entertainment is absolutely barbaric, the things people get a kick out of now a days really disturb me.

I don't think it's right to pen up two stallions and provoke them to fight, however, I'm not to sure on the subject but I would think stallions exhibit similar behaviors on their own when a mare is in question, they have to establish who gets the female, like a lot of other animal species. 

I however, do not feel it right to provoke the behavior for sole entertainment, it is quite repulsive.


----------



## Speed Racer

This takes place in the Phillipines and has been going on for decades.

Yes, it's been outlawed by the Phillipine government, but when has that ever stopped people from fighting animals and betting on the outcome?

Every country has illegal animal fighting going on, so none of us have room to point fingers. Cock fighting and dog fighting are still very much a part of the seedy side of the U.S. even though they've been outlawed. 

Heck, what about bullfighting and the running of the bulls in Spain? Both of those are still legal, although with the running of the bulls more people than bulls get hurt. 

Bullfighting is considered a 'tradition' with the Spaniards, and although I find it distasteful, it's a legal sport. Different countries have different ideals, and none of us are going to change that.


----------



## kevinshorses

churumbeque said:


> If you read the article is said they fight to the death or killed by the owner because they cannot afford vet care. Not sure why you would think this is ok?


 
The article wasn't what I would call impartial. Just because the article says something doesn't make it true. There was video of the horses fighting and I saw nothing that looked like the horses were seriously hurt. As I said before if the horses were being terribly injured then the video would show them. Groups that put out videos like this edit them to show the worst possible cases so what your seeing is the worst that happened while they were filming.


----------



## Marrissa

Okay when they play the culture card it makes me super angry. So what if its their culture! It's wrong and it disgusts me these people enjoy watching horses beat the snot out of each other. It's like saying child abuse is okay because it's "part of the culture and who are we to judge". Culture or not it's wrong and needs to be stopped.

And yup every race/region has their own bad side. I have no respect for anyone who enjoys the various animal fights taking place.


----------



## alli09

yes, I've heard of this and seen it before. This I don't think is natural because they do not behave like this in the wild. Humans make them hostile like that.


----------



## kevinshorses

alli09 said:


> yes, I've heard of this and seen it before. This I don't think is natural because they do not behave like this in the wild. Humans make them hostile like that.


That's not true! Horses act exactly like that when there is a mare in heat. I turned a stallion out with some mares and a gelding that had been with them jumped out of the corral before I could get him loaded in the trailer and that stallion chewed on him so bad he almost tried to jump back in the corral. I have never seen a horse so happy to run through a gate.


----------



## alli09

kevinshorses said:


> That's not true! Horses act exactly like that when there is a mare in heat. I turned a stallion out with some mares and a gelding that had been with them jumped out of the corral before I could get him loaded in the trailer and that stallion chewed on him so bad he almost tried to jump back in the corral. I have never seen a horse so happy to run through a gate.


again, I said wild. I watched a documentary on the behavior of stallions and they do not act out that violently.


----------



## lacyloo

> This stuff does not even happen in the wild. These humans make them hostile like that



Are you serious? 
WILD HORSES FIGHTING 




Oh SOMEONE must have trained them to be aggressive.

CHICKENS FIGHTING




This is ALL natural behavior. And don't even try to tell me that those roosters are trained to fight. In cockfighting the roosters comb is dubbed (cut off) so the other competitor cant rip it off.

*I Do NOT condone these acts when the animals are provoked* like dog fights, horse fights,cock fights etc... Just proving that this IS natural behavior.


----------



## alli09

that is a completely different thing.


----------



## kevinshorses

Would you care to explain how? Except that it was not a situation contrived by people it is exactly the same. The horses fight untill dominance is established and one horse leaves the area.


----------



## alli09

kevinshorses said:


> Would you care to explain how? Except that it was not a situation contrived by people it is exactly the same. The horses fight untill dominance is established and one horse leaves the area.


in the wild they do not try to tear each other apart like they do in that video that the OP posted. They are not meaning to kill in the wild. They are meaning to show the other males dominance.


----------



## ptvintage

I think you mean that humans are exploiting the natural aggression in the horse, which would be a statement I would agree with. People do the same thing with cock fighting, dog fighting, whatever other kind of fighting there is.

But if it makes you feel better, humans fight each other too for the amusement of others, sometimes resulting in death. So it's not animal exclusive!


----------



## DakotaLuv

alli09 said:


> in the wild they do not try to tear each other apart like they do in that video that the OP posted. They are not meaning to kill in the wild. They are meaning to show the other males dominance.


 
Wild stallions will KILL other stallions and YES, they will tear each other apart to obtain breeding rights to the mare. They are not just showing dominance to another stallion. The only reason you don't see them killed very often is because one stallion will give up and run far away. In killing another stallion that is one less competition for his mare band or a mare he's trying to get. They're not worried about showing dominance. If they both are equal in stamina and are willing to fight for the mare(s) til the end, one will end up killing the other. The horses in the video are doing the same thing...fighting til one gives up. 

I think that video is very saddening to see, but like others have said there isn't much anyone can do to stop it. But I agree with Kevin, it doesn't look as bad as most are wanting it to seem, especially a group like PETA. When one horse gives up, the competition is over and that would make sense because they seem to get a high watching the horses fight not watching the horses chase each other around.


----------



## Brighteyes

alli09 said:


> in the wild they do not try to tear each other apart like they do in that video that the OP posted. They are not meaning to kill in the wild. They are meaning to show the other males dominance.


Trust me, they tear each other apart in the wild too. And in captivity, even when not "trained" to fight. It's the same on all fronts. Two stallions see mare, two stallions fight over mare. They do this so only the strongest gets to breed, not because humans trained them to. That's just how horses act.


----------



## churumbeque

kevinshorses said:


> Would you care to explain how? Except that it was not a situation contrived by people it is exactly the same. The horses fight untill dominance is established and one horse leaves the area.


Exactly "until one horse leaves the area"
If it is confined to a pen it can't leave and give up as in the wild it has to stay and take the beating in the confines of the pen.


----------



## Kashmere

I hope eventually the WHOLE world will realize what an absolutely sad world this is turning out to be.
All I can do is give my Khamie a big hug and be glad she is spared from this. :-(


----------



## alli09

Kashmere said:


> I hope eventually the WHOLE world will realize what an absolutely sad world this is turning out to be.
> All I can do is give my Khamie a big hug and be glad she is spared from this. :-(


I wish people would just stop and think of how much better this world would be without this stuff going on.


----------



## kevinshorses

churumbeque said:


> Exactly "until one horse leaves the area"
> If it is confined to a pen it can't leave and give up as in the wild it has to stay and take the beating in the confines of the pen.


 
On the video it shows one horse getting beat and running out the gate while the winning stallion, I assume gets the spoils. Watch the video again. 

As to horses in the wild acting any different than horses under human care, when instinct is involved all the domestic niceties are forgotten and they revert back to what nature has made them. *Once again Allie09 you are having a hard time realizing when the facts fail to support your opinion.*


----------



## alli09

kevinshorses said:


> *Once again Allie09 you are having a hard time realizing when the facts fail to support your opinion.*


my eyes don't lie.


----------



## kevinshorses

They seem to have a rose colored tint though!


----------



## alli09

kevinshorses said:


> They seem to have a rose colored tint though!


lol what I see is what is reality.


----------



## kevinshorses

At :24 of the original video you can see one horse quit and run down an alley. The other horse stops and basks in the glory. They are acting just like the wild horses in another video on this post and they look like any other stallions that I have seen fight. Very very rarely are stallions injured by each other. They may get a little peeled up but one stallion doesn't kill the other one. Usually one dominates the other and the weaker one runs off. If they are pretty evenly matched it may go on for a while but horse teeth are not designed to tear flesh and they do a pretty poor job of it. I wouldn't participate in this and I wouldn't pay to watch it but I'm not outraged by it.


----------



## masatisan

My barn owner has two stallions.
Luicfer:










And Paulo:








Once, a few years ago Paulo escaped his stall and attacked Lucifer who was still in his stall. They fought and tried to break the half door of Lucifer's stall because they could only reach each other's heads and necks. Paulo was 20 and very thin and sick (he has since recovered) and Lucifer was 6 and in prime condition. Nonetheless, Paulo tore deep gashes into Lucifer's throat. By the time they found them, Lucifer was nearly dead, and Paulo was completely frenzied.

Lucifer would absolutely have been killed by Paulo if that stall door had broken. It's just nature.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

alli09 said:


> my eyes don't lie.


Yes, when you scrunch them closed and stick your fingers in your ears and go la la la can not hear you, they sure do not lie at all.

Have you not ever watched the infamous Cloud series and seen the Stallions battle it out?

They are not patting each other on the back and making deals, they are all out fighting.



alli09 said:


> lol what I see is what is reality.


Your reality. Not real world reality! Obviously two VERY different things.


----------



## Allison Finch

alli09 said:


> in the wild they do not try to tear each other apart like they do in that video that the OP posted. They are not meaning to kill in the wild. They are meaning to show the other males dominance.


 
There are videos of wild stallions picking up newborn foals and shaking them until they are dead. A new stallion will do this to another stallions get so that the mare will cycle again for him.

One needs to understand that it is a nasty relm out in the wild. These horses are doing exactly what is natural to them. I, personally, hate to see this unneccessary violence.

I will be spending a month in the Philippines this fall. I hope I never come across something like that.


----------



## Allison Finch

Here is the video I was talking about.


----------



## alli09

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yes, when you scrunch them closed and stick your fingers in your ears and go la la la can not hear you, they sure do not lie at all.
> 
> Have you not ever watched the infamous Cloud series and seen the Stallions battle it out?
> 
> They are not patting each other on the back and making deals, they are all out fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your reality. Not real world reality! Obviously two VERY different things.


that is far from what I did. I see 2 different things when I watch that video that the OP posted and when I watch a video of the stallions in the wild. They honestly make those stallions more aggressive.


----------



## kevinshorses

alli09 said:


> that is far from what I did. I see 2 different things when I watch that video that the OP posted and when I watch a video of the stallions in the wild. They honestly make those stallions more aggressive.


Based on what information?


----------



## alli09

kevinshorses said:


> Based on what information?


wow, seriously? on the information the videos have shown. I'm not blind. I've watched a lot of wild stallion fights in the wild and none are as aggressive as that video.


----------



## kevinshorses

How many wild stallion fights have you watched in the wild and where were they?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

alli09 said:


> wow, seriously?


Yes, seriously! If Kevin had not asked I would have.



alli09 said:


> on the information the videos have shown. I'm not blind. I've watched a lot of wild stallion fights in the wild and none are as aggressive as that video.


You must be watching different videos than I have ever seen.

Where do you get to see all these wild stallions fighting you speak of watching?


----------



## alli09

alwaysbehind said:


> yes, seriously! If kevin had not asked i would have.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be watching different videos than i have ever seen.
> 
> Where do you get to see all these wild stallions fighting you speak of watching?


youtube.


----------



## kevinshorses

*Ahhh the source of all wisdom and knowledge*!! I concede the point, oh great one. 

I have seen enough REAL horses to know that all horses are different and I have seen enough of those types of videos to know that they only show the most extreme cases to make thier point. That's why if there were horses getting thier legs broken and throuts torn out you would see it on the video. Instead you see horses acting like horses and people enjoying it. I don't think it's all that great but it's not what the video made it out to be.


----------



## lacyloo

I actually just watched a few of these "fights" on youtube. The winner gets the breeding rights. The loser is turned into BBQ


----------



## Tennessee

Allison Finch said:


> Here is the video I was talking about.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Nature's Curse...


 

Awww. That broke my heart. Now I wish I wouldn't have watched it. 

The truth hurts. lol.


----------



## sdunne86

I argree with what many others said this is disgraceful! I dont agree with any blood sports! why do people think it is ok to make animals fight like this they would stand for it if it was two humans!


----------

